# Mod Advice Please



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a newb to the GTO and this forum. I have been spending the last 2 weeks searching and such on here and other forums for a proper Mod list for my car.

I currently have a 2005 GTO 6 speed. 50k miles, K&N filter assmbly, removed resonators, mufflers replaced with Flowmasters. I am looking to make fairly close to 500 whp on a N/A setup. Plans are getting a Magna charger withing 1 1/2 years.

So far I have decieded on these parts for the N/A setup, let me know what ya'll think and if I am missing anything. 

Trick Flow "As cast" 220 cc heads
TEA Dual Gold springs
Hardened Push rods
Vindicator cam
1.7 Scorpion Roller Rocker Arms
ARP head studs
160 Thermostat
1 7/8 headers (either Kooks or American Racing)
obviously a tune 

I am pretty sure I will need a clutch with this stuff, so far ya'll are saying stay single disk so I am looking into the different ones available. Any particular's i should stay away from?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sabastian458 said:


> I am a newb to the GTO and this forum. I have been spending the last 2 weeks searching and such on here and other forums for a proper Mod list for my car.
> 
> I currently have a 2005 GTO 6 speed. 50k miles, K&N filter assmbly, removed resonators, mufflers replaced with Flowmasters. I am looking to make fairly close to 500 whp on a N/A setup. Plans are getting a Magna charger withing 1 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


i'm not quite sure why you'd get a cam and then a higher leveraged rocker arm. i'd just get the right cam to start with as a matter of fact i'd get a custom grind from someone that knew the car and what you intend to do with it. i also would question the twin or triple disk clutch. the stage 3 or 4 Monster will hold a lot more than the rest of your drive train.


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

well with the trick flow heads, you have to replace the rocker arms. So i figured if both the 1.7 and 1.8 are the same price, why not go ahead and get the 1.8. 

with the clutch, i only want to buy it once, and with me planing on the magna charger I wanted something that could handle the torque. I also like the twins.

I have had a 460 whp and 430 wtq AWD Evolution with a twin and loved it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sabastian458 said:


> well with the trick flow heads, you have to replace the rocker arms. So i figured if both the 1.7 and 1.8 are the same price, why not go ahead and get the 1.8.
> 
> with the clutch, i only want to buy it once, and with me planing on the magna charger I wanted something that could handle the torque. I also like the twins.
> 
> I have had a 460 whp and 430 wtq AWD Evolution with a twin and loved it.


if you're going to be 600-650 HP with a blower you better plan on some extensive driveline mods. i realize that you have to get new rockers but you would be so much better getting the correct grind instead. you're doing more than just increasing the lift and with that duration you will run into clearance issues also. get in touch with a real grinder instead of reading specs on the internet. if you only want to "buy it once" i'd rethink that cam anyways as it's not a blower cam. a large overlap will be blowing the charge right out of it. correct me if i'm wrong but you seem obsessed with numbers and none of them have been speed or ETs. another thing is that an Evo is not a GTO. the surface area on the LSx fly is a lot bigger. lots of people have gone bigger than 500 hp and been fine with a single disk. the Monster stage 3 single is rated at 700 hp/tq. or the stage 5 up to 900. once again the bigger number (like in # of disks this time) isn't necessarily the best. you can go your own way but i think you may find that a lot of people have been there ahead of you and found better answers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, keep the correct geometry with the stock rockers and buy the cam you want.


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

The cam Im not too worried about as that would be something I have been planing to replace once the blower is installed. I plan to sell the vindicator to my brother for his ls1 powered 68 camaro.

what is the diameter of the clutch disk on the LSx's? I assumed that the clutch was larger than the Evo's, it is pretty obvious it is.  What other drivetrain mod's should I be looking into getting as well?

So I will change the rockers back to the 1.7 ratio and look into the single disks. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

sabastian458 said:


> The cam Im not too worried about as that would be something I have been planing to replace once the blower is installed. I plan to sell the vindicator to my brother for his ls1 powered 68 camaro.
> 
> what is the diameter of the clutch disk on the LSx's? I assumed that the clutch was larger than the Evo's, it is pretty obvious it is.  What other drivetrain mod's should I be looking into getting as well?
> 
> So I will change the rockers back to the 1.7 ratio and look into the single disks. Thanks for the input so far.


the clutch size is 12". at the same time as the clutch i'd advise getting the stainless clutch line/remote bleeder set and replacing the slave (with a F-body slave). the rear axle stubs and half shafts are the weak links in the drive line and the suspension needs some help too, especially with launching. Cross member and inner control arm bushings, rear diff insert or Harrop cover, springs, shocks and tires help with that. motor and trans mount upgrades are advisable with a HP upgrade


----------

